# 16 Spitfires flying together!



## v2 (Jul 22, 2011)

LiveLeak.com - 16 Spitfires flying together.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Beauty !


----------



## Readie (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link, I have watched it endlessly with a lump in my throat.
Absolutely wonderful
Cheers
John


----------



## stona (Jul 22, 2011)

Battle of Britain air show at Duxford last year. There were so many people there it took me more than two hours to get near the place and then we parked on the grass verge and walked the last bit. Many,many people arrived later and were parked a good walk away.
I'm a regular for air shows at Duxford and I've never seen such a large crowd. Who says we don't remember?
Steve


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, must have been exciting to see in person. Cannot imagine the sound in person.


----------



## stona (Jul 22, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> Wow, must have been exciting to see in person. Cannot imagine the sound in person.



It's a very emotive sound for the Brits who obviously comprised most of the audience. I've said this before but non British people rarely grasp just what this little airplane means to us. There would have been a few moist eyes and lumpy throats. 
It was also bl**dy loud!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2011)

I was there too. A great moment when the formation flew over as it was durinbg a moment of silence.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Very cool! A great sight indeed.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 25, 2011)

stona said:


> It's a very emotive sound for the Brits who obviously comprised most of the audience. I've said this before but non British people rarely grasp just what this little airplane means to us. There would have been a few moist eyes and lumpy throats.
> It was also bl**dy loud!
> Cheers
> Steve



know the feeling well. we went to the mustangs and legends airshow in columbus in 08. they put 100 ponies in the air at one time. was indeed a sight to see and hear!


----------



## gwalch (Jul 30, 2011)

My word that sends shivers down the spine!!


----------

